# Rob Roy Caravan Park, Aberdeen 05/09



## Gorecki (May 28, 2009)

Visited with Lula Pops. 
Found access to some new caravans with decor straight from the 70's :smclap


----------



## Fraz13 (May 28, 2009)

A wanted to see this place when we did the Aberdeen meet, This is on the list for the summer....


----------



## Seahorse (May 28, 2009)

Fraz13 said:


> A wanted to see this place when we did the Aberdeen meet, This is on the list for the summer....



At least the accomodation will be sorted.


----------



## Foxylady (May 28, 2009)

Oh, that's great! Love the wooden chalet...dig those avacado tiles!


----------



## klempner69 (May 28, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, that's great! Love the wooden chalet...dig those avacado tiles!



Yeah,but did you see the colour of the bathroom suite too...lovely lil explore G.


----------



## Richard Davies (May 28, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Yeah,but did you see the colour of the bathroom suite too...lovely lil explore G.



My aunt & uncle had a bathroom with fittings that colour well into the 1990s.


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great set of pics, I love 60s/70s Interior design, this place looks like a cracking explore...Nice work!


----------



## swedish (Jun 3, 2009)

Gorecki loving the shots an the subject matter...


----------



## fire*fly (Jun 3, 2009)

I love it, those decorations are mad


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Jun 3, 2009)

My bathroom still had the original 70s design until about 2003.


----------



## double-six (Jun 7, 2009)

That phone book has survived the years well!


----------



## sheepie (Jun 14, 2009)

the old tractor still there in the small garage bit???


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2009)

IS the strange gardener dude still there


----------



## Potter (Jul 14, 2009)

1982 - Any sign of Gene Hunt or Alex Drake?


----------



## murphydaniel (Jan 1, 2010)

Gorecki said:


> Visited with Lula Pops.
> Found access to some new caravans with decor straight from the 70's :smclap



Same as before, he also owns this site Gorecki.


----------



## stainlessmole (Jan 22, 2010)

I really need to go to aberdeen. This place looks great and is fairly intact! Would be a brilliant place to film a 1970's program with all the decor there 
How come the grass hasn't overgrown? Does somebody look after the place?


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice find, just what we need in the present economic climate a good cheep hol !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 22, 2010)

stainlessmole said:


> I really need to go to aberdeen. This place looks great and is fairly intact! Would be a brilliant place to film a 1970's program with all the decor there
> How come the grass hasn't overgrown? Does somebody look after the place?



Mole,this was posted last may!Grass has come n gone by now.


----------



## mookster (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought there was a bloke who mowed all the grass and stuff?


----------



## and7barton (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd love to see my wife's face if I took her there as a "mystery holiday".
(just for a joke of course..... or maybe not. I wouldn't mind kipping down in one of the better caravans)


----------



## RichardB (Jan 22, 2010)

mookster said:


> I thought there was a bloke who mowed all the grass and stuff?



Yes there is.

It was mostly, if not entirely residential rather than holiday I think. As far as I can tell the owners stopped replacing tenants as they left because they wanted to wind the site down and build houses on it. Planning permission was refused because the road to Aberdeen was felt to be unsuitable for the likely extra commuter traffic.


----------



## iaindyoung (Feb 27, 2010)

*Rob Roy Caravan Park*

First things first, Hello
This is my first response on this site. After having a look at the various locations visited by users on this site, i decided to go to the Rob Roy caravan site, despite those advising not to go.
Personally i thought this was a fantastic place full of photographic opportunities and relatively untouched by Neds and Graffiti artists, anyway here are a few Images from my trip.





Screen threw bathroom window




Gas supply minus the gas




Number 30




Reflection




Very old car in broken garage




Rear light on very old car




Number 1




Hanging Jacket




Lights out


----------



## lost (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovely photos Iain and welcome to DP.
Who advised you not to go? The place is class.


----------



## Gorecki (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah who told you not to go? !!! This place is amazing 
Nice photos... I regognise your name, flickr I think. You took a model into Richards?


----------



## RichardB (Feb 27, 2010)

Various people have mentioned the grumpy gardener etc., not necessarily on this thread.

Nice pictures, my favourite is the one with the reflection of an ex caravan in it.


----------



## iaindyoung (Feb 28, 2010)

There were a couple of comments on an other site that said it was not worth going, I tend to make up my own mind and try not to be influenced.
You are correct Gorecki. the photos of the model in Richards was taken by me, i can't remember if i posted them on 28DaysL8r or not, but i plan to revisit Richards once i find someone to go with and will include previous images in the report.


----------

